# Nesesito un filtro que me saque el ruido de los coolers



## aquienbuscabas (Dic 19, 2009)

hola a todos! 
bueno les comento mi problema que seguramente es muy comun.
hice un amplificador de 70+70 con 2 STK 086, con un pre que regula el volumen, los grabes y los agudos.
Ahora bien el ampli esta alimentado con 35+35 CA y el pre con 12+12 CA (aprox 17+17V de continua)
cabe aclarar que los 2 trafos tiene unida sus masas medieante los ctos.
ahora bien mi problema empieza cuando conecto a la rama positiva +Vcc del trafo de 12+12 dos vumetros y 3 colers de pc( 2 de micro de pc viejas y el restante es de una fuente de pc); al conectarlos, por la salida del parlante sale un mucho ruido, el cual se termina cuando desconecto los coolers y los vumetros

les pido ayuda para diseñar o si lo tiene que me pasen el circuito de filtro para aislar los 12va de la rama del pre con los 12 de la rama de los vumetros y coolers

desde ya gracias


----------



## viktor_284 (Dic 19, 2009)

a mi tambien me paso lo mismo con los coolers ponele al tu transformador un filtrado con capacitor te doy un ejemplo 16v 1000mf y capacitor ceramico 101


----------



## g.corallo (Dic 19, 2009)

1000 es muy poco de cuanto amperaje es la fuente calculale 2200uf por ampere o mas y el doble del voltaje a usar ej. si tenes 12 volt  1A el capacitor debe ser de 2200uf o mas grande por 25v o superior


----------



## aquienbuscabas (Dic 19, 2009)

gracias por responder
les cuento tiene 2 capacitores uno par cada rama (uno para +vcc y otro para -vcc) 
cada uno es de 2200mf por 25v
ademas le tendria que poner uno ceramico 101 por cada rama?

es de 12+12 1 amper el trafo


----------



## g.corallo (Dic 19, 2009)

mas que un 101 te recomiendo poner 2 104 por rama uno antes del capacitor y otro despues


----------



## aquienbuscabas (Dic 19, 2009)

okey lo voy a intentar.. muy simple la solucion con 4 capacitores ceramicos.. mil gracias!

ya lo intente .. y nada!! no disminuye el ruido


----------



## g.corallo (Dic 19, 2009)

si en vez de conectarlos a la salida de audio lo conectas a la fuente


----------



## aquienbuscabas (Dic 19, 2009)

creo que no es problema de riple... es decir de la fuente porque el amplificador anda perfecto sin ningun ruido a la salida hasta que conecto los 3 coolers...(descarte los vumetros. estos no da problemas a la salida cuando se conectan)
en cambio cuando conecto los coolers aprarece el ruido

perdon por usar que en ves de que


----------



## g.corallo (Dic 19, 2009)

pero algun ruido se te esta metiendo


----------



## aquienbuscabas (Dic 19, 2009)

exacto.. y ese ruido definitivamente es el de los cooler. 
como puedo hacer para eliminarlos?

lo que acabe de hacer es conectar todo como siempre pero los cooler con una fuente aparte.. y el ruido de esta manera desaparece...
pero no puedo ponerle un transformador mas por el solo echo del espacio tan reducido del gabinete.


----------



## g.corallo (Dic 19, 2009)

viste jeje la fuente claro pero enganchate a los 12v de tu ampli y no a la salida de sonido


----------



## aquienbuscabas (Dic 19, 2009)

mmm no te entendi...
yo conecto los collers a los 12va (enrealidad a  los 17 de cc) de mi ampli y en el parlante escucho ruido, se los saco y desaparece..
lo conecto a otros  12va de una fuente externa y el ruido en el parlante no aparece


----------



## Helminto G. (Dic 19, 2009)

que no alimentes los coolers a los 12V del pre si no del voltaje del amplificador en si


----------



## aquienbuscabas (Dic 19, 2009)

mmm imposible porque el amplificador se alimenta con 50+50 aprox de continua.... y un 7812 no puede soportar tanto voltage


----------



## g.corallo (Dic 19, 2009)

soporta hasta 28V


----------



## aquienbuscabas (Dic 19, 2009)

ok.. entonces no puedo alimentarlo del mismo voltage del amplificador... por eso lo alimentaba del voltage del pre


----------



## Helminto G. (Dic 19, 2009)

siempre hay maneras de reducir el voltaje calcula la divisora pon el regulador y asunto solucionado


----------



## g.corallo (Dic 19, 2009)

si no te olvides despues de la bsajada de tencion poner el filtro de 2200uf un capacitor ceramico 104 el regulador otro capacitor ceramico 104 y a la salida puede ir un electrolitico de 100uf o mas ponele unos 470uf cienpre por el doble del voltaje al que los vas a poner


saludos.


----------



## aquienbuscabas (Dic 19, 2009)

pero no es lo mismo sacarlos de la fuente del amplifiador que la fuente el pre? es decir de las 2 maneras creeria que se inducira iguale ruido


----------



## Helminto G. (Dic 19, 2009)

no porque el ruido sobre el ampli seria despreciable cosa que no pasa en el pre porque las señales son sumamente pequeñas y vulnerables


----------



## aquienbuscabas (Dic 20, 2009)

muchachos lo pude solucionar!!!!
era una tonteria la solucion..
lo que hice fue hacerle un rectificador y filtro aparte solo para los cooles en el trafo de 12+12

muchas gracias a todos ustedes por ayudar


----------

